# Liquid automatic dishwasher detergents



## abue tycer (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الملف عن منظفات السائلة لغسل الاواني بالغسالات الاتوماتيك اتمنى الاستفادة منه والله الموفق


----------



## tomyas (17 مارس 2011)

شكراً.


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (17 مارس 2011)

شكراً


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك أخي أبو تيسير على الموضوع المفيد .......


----------

